# 100 mg Clomid instead of 50mg?? - Peoples experiences??



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey ladies, im here in the 14 day wait with Provera , urging AF to show her ugly head. i have been thinking about clomid. 
Last month i was clomid 50mg days 5-9 with no hormone levels at all on day 21. So my F/S has upped does to 100mg.. is this because hthere is a higher chance of ovulation with 100mg?? I had to stop taking metformin after 1 days as the s/e were awful.. i have never felt so ill in my life.. i am hoping that was not the secret ingrediant we needed to make a baby...

Has anyone else had no ovulation on 50mg but o'd on 100 Im all hormonal and sad tht this is what we have to do.. now we are married the usual question is , so whens the baby popping out?? GGRRR   if only people would understand... my co worker heard me talking about it to my mum yday and was like " EMily your too young to be on fertility drugs.. why not just hold it out and see what happens??" Im so sick of that.. We are wanting to start a family,.. im 26 this year.. thats not young you moron.. pfft

anyway i hope u all get your BFP this month.. and me too!!!!!!!        

Thanks Em

- I was saying to my DH i dont thik i couldve gone thru this ( all the drugs etc ) without this website.. you guys are sooo supportive and its lovely  so thank you all


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Emily

My answer for you is short and sweet

I did not ovulate on 50mg clomid but ovulated and conceived on 100mg and now have 11 month old son! Hang in there it can happen.

SS


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I was put straight onto 100mg and little one is fast asllep as i type. I can remember around ovulation i felt like someone had punched me in the ovaries they were that sore so definately kick started them

Good luck
Nikki xx


----------



## Kerrie80 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Emily

I am on the same boat as you  This is my first month on clomid and I get my d21 bloods done tomorrow but was told last week at my scan I would probably not ovulate this month.  I was also told I would have to take 100mg instead of 50mg.  So lets hope it lucky for both of us  

Kerrie x


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Emily,

I was on 50 mg for 3 months, i got pregnant on my first round but miscarried at 11 weeks, on my fourth round i rang my gyno's secretary and asked if i could go up to 100mg, she said she would ask i get back to me - she never did so i just took them anyway, on day two i got very severe headaches and felt like i didn't want to do anything, luckily it was the weekend and i didn't have to work because i felt that bad.

However - i did get a positive on a OPK which i didn't get on 50mg, but i did not get pregnant, so i may not have ovulated (i'm not being monitored with 21 day blood tests) so i do not know for sure if i have ovulated on any cycle. 

I have called the secretary for another appointment as i have ran out of chlomid now so i just have to wait, i haven't got a clue what they will suggest next.

We had exactly the same problem as you though, people asking when are you going to start a family and its embarrasing to say well actually we've been trying for two years now!!  - They soon shut up as they feel awkward after that.

By the way i don't mean to sound patronising, but you ARE young - i wish i was 26 and trying for a baby, i'm 33 and put off having a baby until i was married (trying to do things the right way-as my parents always told me)  but at the end of the day you want to have a baby now so its up to you to do what you want, so just go for it and i wish you all the luck in the world - it is awful waiting to see if 'this is the month'.

JC


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Emily,

Sorry to hear u didn't ov on 50mg hun   i know how frustrating it can be, especially when people r asking u ''a question'' tell em to mind there own  

Anyway i was put straight on to 100mg and was on that dose for 6 months , ran out and fell pg ttc naturally so hang in there b/c it does happen  

Good luck x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I've conceived on both 50mg and 100mg  

One thing I would say with clomid and cd21 blood tests is that many ladies (myself included) have longer cycles off clomid and therefore cd21 tests often come back negative when you are indeed going to or have ov but just a bit later. I used to have blood test at cd21, cd28 and then cd35 if no sign of af. You could also use opk to try and track ov yourself but if you have pcos then they can be very inaccurate. I def get repeated bloods done at cd28 as well  

Good luck

S xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Emily

I concieved on 50mg clomid, 5th cycle with DD.

Im now on 100mg clomid 3rd cycle and just  for .

Hold in there, like the girls said, it does happen for all of us in the end.

Good luck     



 TK, hope your keeping well the two of you.


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for replying ladies!!!

Its such a frustrating time isnt it? Its like will i or wont i... In RE: to the later blood tests i mentioned it to my FS and he didnt think it was nes!!! And i cnt go there myself and do it.. maybe i should just OPK and c how it goes.
Ye i know im young JAGCAT but i guess sometimes its just frustrating.. people that dont have issues getting preg ( like all of us ) will never understnad the challenges we have to go through. I thought it would be good or make a diff me being young too?!? Havent seen that yet.
Good luk wit ur 100mg Kerrie - ill keep our fingers crossed for all of us! ( u too bella64)

haha on a lighter note.. my dad has this strange thing ( he would hate me saying this but like a sixth sense almost ) He knew when my older brother had passed away - and when my lil sis was preg. She came home and just sat down and dad goes ur pregnant arent you?? HAHAHA Anyhoo he rings me and DH up yesterday and says ive told your mum to start knitting a pink bonnet.. im like WHY? Whos preg?? and he said you will be soon - with a gorgoues little girl.. Hannah! WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!!! Cos we have actually chosen hannah as a name! haha spin out.

Anyeway i hope u guys find that interesting as i did.. maybe i shiuld ask him for all of us?
Emx


----------



## nellieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Trustworthypills.com sales clomid.  I used the 50mg but then changed to 100mg and got pregnant.


----------

